# Ralston Ave Bike Trail



## bobf (Apr 3, 2015)

I don't ride it often, so yesterday (6/3) was when I discovered new pavement on the Ralston Ave. Bike Trail. Big improvement over the moonscape that used to run alongside of Hwy. 92. There's also a center stripe in the narrow portion where downhill visibility is restricted.

My applause to whoever made this happen.


----------



## centurionomega (Jan 12, 2005)

I specifically took Bunker Hill Dr. when heading to Woodside from SF because of that stretch of bike trail. I was surprised last Saturday too when returning north to ride the new pavement. It is pretty nice. I even PRd the climb from Cañada to Ralston because it was so smooth. That center line is pretty funny.

Not to hijack, but the overarching question is, when is the stretch of Skyline over the Crystal Springs Dam gonna open? The board at the trailhead of Sawyer Camp says Spring 2015, which is pretty much right now isn't it? It has been too long. Not that the Polhemus detour is the worst thing ever, but...


----------



## marmac (May 30, 2012)

https://publicworks.smcgov.org/crystal-springs-dam-bridge-replacement-project


----------

